# Da senzatetto ad Harvard ... questa ragazza è straordinaria ...



## Nausicaa (8 Giugno 2012)

*Da senzatetto ad Harvard ... questa ragazza è straordinaria ...*

Mi spiace per quelli che non conoscono l'inglese, ma in italiano non l'ho trovato...

http://edition.cnn.com/2012/06/07/us/from-janitor-to-harvard/index.html?hpt=hp_c2


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Giugno 2012)

_*Editor's note:* To hear more from Dawn Loggins and her journey, watch Martin Savidge's full report tonight on AC360 at 8p/10p ET_
*Lawndale, North Carolina (CNN)* -- It's before sunrise, and the janitor at Burns High School has already been down the length of a hallway, cleaning and sweeping classrooms before the day begins.
This particular janitor is painstakingly methodical, even as she administers a mental quiz on an upcoming test. Her name is Dawn Loggins, a straight-A senior at the very school she cleans.
On this day, she maneuvers a long-handled push broom between rows of desks. She stops to pick up a hardened, chewed piece of gum. "This annoys me, because there's a trash can right here," she says.
The worst, she says, is snuff cans in urinals. "It's just rude and pointless."
With her long, straight dark blonde hair and black-rimmed glasses, Dawn looks a bit like Avril Lavigne. But her life is a far cry from that of a privileged pop star.
She was homeless at the start of the school year, abandoned by her drug-abusing parents. The teachers and others in town pitched in -- donating clothes and providing medical and dental care. She got the janitorial job through a school workforce assistance program.
She's grateful for the work. But it's where she's going next, beyond the walls of Burns, that excites her most. She applied to four colleges within North Carolina and one dream university. She'll graduate soon before heading off, leaving her dust pan behind.






Dawn Loggins has worked as a janitor her senior year to make ends meet.


For now, there's still work to be done. She stops for a quick bite to eat in the custodial closet amid Pine-Sol and Clorox. She then darts to classes -- three advanced placement courses and an honors class.
*Growing up without electricity*
Dawn grew up in a ramshackle home with no electricity and no running water. She often went days, even weeks without showering. She and her brother Shane -- who was equally studious in his schoolwork -- would walk 20 minutes to a public park to fetch water.
"We would get water jugs and fill them up at the park, using the spigots in the bathroom. And we would use that to flush the toilet or cook with. Stuff like that," she says.
She confided in a staff member at school. She had trouble doing homework at nighttime because her home had no electricity and she couldn't afford candles. It was difficult to read in the dark.
"OK, we'll get you some candles. We'll take care of that," said Junie Barrett, Dawn's supervisor.
Another time, Barrett says, Dawn and her brother asked if they could use the school's washing machine to clean their clothes. "I said, 'Just leave them with me. We'll get them washed, dried,' " Barrett recalls.
"We let them use our shower facilities in the locker rooms because they had no running water. They had nothing to bathe in."
Burns High was their fourth high school since middle school, as they moved from town to town. Living the life of a rolling stone, the two had missed several months' worth of classwork when they first arrived two years ago, putting them well behind other students' progress.
Shane was outgoing, but Dawn always appeared more reserved.
Guidance counselor Robyn Putnam saw the potential in Dawn and Shane early on and enrolled them in online classes to get them caught up. The work paid off.
*Abandoned by parents*
Last summer, Dawn was invited to attend a prestigious six-week residential summer program, the Governor's School of North Carolina, at Meredith College in Raleigh, 200 miles east of Lawndale, to study natural science. It was a field Dawn had never studied before.
The program is reserved for the state's top students.
Putnam ferried Dawn to Raleigh to attend the elite program and took her shopping, making sure she had the clothes she needed. Other faculty members contributed funds, too.
Putnam worried Dawn's home situation could worsen while she was away. "We weren't even sure where her parents were at that time. And there was an eviction notice on the house," she says. "We kept telling her to get everything she could; we knew this was a possibility."
Dawn saw her parents for 30 minutes during the middle of the summer program during a short break. They talked about her school and how she was doing. Nothing seemed out of the ordinary. "It was just a regular conversation," she says.
She wouldn't hear from them again for weeks.
As she prepared to leave the summer program, she kept calling her parents' phone, only to learn it had been disconnected. Putnam picked her up and brought her back to Lawndale.
"When I returned, my grandmother had been dropped off at a local homeless shelter, my brother had just left, and my parents had just gone," she says. "I found out later they had moved to Tennessee."
Her voice is steady, matter of fact. "I never expected my parents to just, like, leave."
Dawn was abandoned.
"I'm not mad at my parents. My mom and my stepdad both think that they did what was best for me," she says.






Dawn Loggins maintained an A-average despite her hardships.


In fact, she used her parents' example to drive her. "I just realize that they have their own problems that they need to work through," she says. "They do love me; I know they love me. They just don't show it in a way that most people would see as normal."
*Stability in Lawndale*
For a while, Dawn lived on the odd couch at friends' homes, while she figured out what to do. Sometimes, she slept on the floor. The only thing that was clear was that she wanted to stay in Lawndale, where she was active in extracurricular activities, had a boyfriend and had a job.
Her classmates there didn't make fun of her, though she had been mercilessly mocked in middle school. "It was the worst. That's when I would come home crying because the teasing was so bad," Dawn recalled.
*Helping Dawn*
*For those wanting to help, Dawn appreciates the generosity. She wants to use funds to form a nonprofit organization to help other homeless children. Any contributions can be sent to: Burns High School/Dawn Loggins Fund, 307 East Stagecoach Trail, Lawndale, NC 28090
*

*She had lived with her grandmother until she was 12 and attended junior high at a school about an hour away from Lawndale during that time.*
*"My grandma loved me, and she taught me a lot. She had lots of crafts around and watched History Channel with us. But ..."*
*Dawn's voice halts, then begins again a few seconds later. "She never really explained to me and my brother the importance of bathing regularly. And our house was really disgusting. We had cockroaches everywhere. And we had trash piled literally 2 feet high. We'd have to step over it to get anywhere in the house."*
*Dawn would go without showering two to three months at a time and wear the same dress to school for weeks straight. "When I was little, it seemed normal to me. I didn't realize that other families weren't living the same way that I was. And because of that I got teased, the kids would call me dirty."*
*In Lawndale, a town of about 600 in the Appalachian foothills of western North Carolina, things were different. Dawn felt comfortable.*
*With her parents gone, she processed the options with her guidance counselor.*
*She could move yet again to Tennessee to be with her mother, or she could be turned over to the Department of Social Services. Putnam feared what that might bring. "If Dawn were to go into the system, she could be uprooted again and moved around," she says.*
*Dawn would turn 18 during the second semester, Putnam knew, making her an adult by law. So Putnam asked Dawn: "What do you want to do? She said, 'I want to graduate from Burns. To be in the same school two years.' "*
*So the community and Burns staff became her family.*
*Sheryl Kolton, a custodian and bus driver for Burns Middle School, had met Dawn before and knew her but not well. She wasn't expecting the phone call she received. "The counselor at the high school just called me one day and asked me if Dawn could come live here," Kolton says.*
*A few days later, she and her husband, Norm, agreed.*
*Shooting for the stars*
*With a roof over her head and the contributions of Burns staff to supplement the Koltons' income needed to house and feed a growing teenager, Dawn was seemingly in a stable environment. She admits that having her parents out of the picture helped.*
*"Honestly it was kind of a relief," she says. "I mean, I have a place to stay, and I have a job, and I'm going to school."*
*As she began her senior year, Dawn turned her laser-beam focus to her future: college. She knew she wanted a different path than her parents.*
*"When I was younger, I was able to look at all the bad choices -- at the neglect, and the drug abuse, and everything that was happening -- and make a decision for myself that I was not going to end up like my parents, living from paycheck to paycheck."*
*A straight-A student, Dawn was president of the photography club. She also had started a community service program collecting thousands of letters for active military troops and was involved in National Honor Society and band club. Before she took her custodian job, she ran cross country.*
*She wasn't top of her class, and she didn't have a perfect GPA, but she was smart. On paper, she had always fared well.*
*"I was looking at her transcript, and one of the lowest grades on her transcript is a 94 and that was for a class called Success 101, and the irony of that is just really amazing," Putnam says with a laugh.*
*




*
*Dawn Loggins says the worst thing about cleaning is snuff cans in urinals.*


*Dawn applied to four colleges within the state: the University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill; North Carolina State University; Davidson College; and Warren Wilson College. In December, she sent one final application off in the mail, to her reach-for-the-stars choice, Harvard.*
*No one from Burns High had been accepted to the elite Ivy League school.*
*"I thought about it and just figured, 'Why not?' "*
*She asked her history teacher, Larry Gardner, for a recommendation letter. "I don't know how many times I started that letter of recommendation," he recalls. "Because how do you articulate her story into two pages? How do you explain this is a young lady who deserves a chance but hasn't had the opportunities?"*
*But after a prayer for wisdom, the words flowed.*
*"Once again, words fail me as I attempt to write this letter of recommendation," Gardner began. "I can promise I've never written one like this before and will probably not write one like this again. Because most students who face challenges that are not even remotely as difficult as Dawn's give up. This young lady has, unlike most of us, known hunger. She's known abuse and neglect, she's known homelessness and filth. Yet she's risen above it all to become such an outstanding young lady."*
*Months passed. She was accepted to the four schools in North Carolina. Each time, the acceptance letter came as part of a thick package with fat brochures and congratulatory notes.*
*Days went by. Nothing from Harvard.*
*But on a sunny day earlier this year, she came inside after tending the garden. There was a letter from Harvard, the type of letter every high school senior dreads from a university -- a regular-sized envelope, the ominous sign of rejection.*
*Cautiously, she opened it: "Dear Ms. Loggins, I'm delighted to report that the admissions committee has asked me to inform you that you will be admitted to the Harvard College class of 2016. ... We send such an early positive indication only to outstanding applicants ..."*
*She gasped when she read those words.*
*Gardner had the same reaction when she handed him the note at school the next day. "I just looked up at her, and kind of teared up because this is a young lady who ... " he stops, his voice breaking.*
*"When I first met her and had her brother in class, they were living in a home without electricity, without running water, they were showering at a local park in a restroom after most of the people at the park had left. This is a young lady who's been through so much and for her to receive this letter -- pretty awesome."*
*Not only was Dawn accepted to Harvard, she got a full ride. She was offered tuition, room and board, as well as assistance finding an on-campus job.*
*The tiny town of Lawndale rallied around Dawn again. They raised money to get her to Boston so she could see the school in person in April.*
*"We in a sense had a collective responsibility to get her to Harvard," says Aaron Allen, Burns High principal. "Even though Harvard was going to pay for Dawn to go on her own, this is a girl who's had multiple moves, never flown, never ridden a subway, never really been outside small town USA, North Carolina foothills, and you're expecting her to go to Cambridge all by herself?"*
*Barrett, her custodial supervisor, traveled to Cambridge with her. "When we went up there, it was just like she was at home. She will succeed, and she will excel."*
*For Dawn, it wasn't a foregone conclusion that she would attend, but her inaugural visit solidified the decision. "I just could not picture myself anywhere else, at any other college."*
*Helping others*
*Since Dawn's story has come out, she's attracted attention worldwide from well-wishers sending her everything from simple encouragement to monetary donations.*
*Dawn doesn't want the money. "When I get to college, I can work for what I need. And I know my future is going to be great."*
*She hopes to start a nonprofit organization to help other teens who've had obstacles in their educations, using the funds that have been sent to her. There are more than 200 students listed as homeless in Cleveland County, where Lawndale is located.*
*"There are so many kids whose futures aren't so sure, and they need help more than I do," she says. "I want them to be able to use my story as motivation. And I want the general public to realize that there are so many kids who need help."*
*The final pages of Dawn's high school chapter are nearing a close. She will walk across the stage today -- June 7 -- to accept her diploma. She has invited her parents but isn't sure they will be able to attend. "If they're not there, it would be for good reason."*
*But the one person she will look for in the crowd is her brother Shane.*
*"Throughout the years, no matter where I've been or been through, he's always been there for me," she says, with a rare ghost of a smile.*
*Shane will attend Berea College in Kentucky on a scholarship.*
*Dawn has learned the sort of lessons that can't be learned in school. "I love my parents. I disagree with the choices that they've made. But we all have to live with the consequences of our actions," she said.*
*She takes it all in stride. "If I had not had those experiences, I wouldn't be such a strong-willed or determined person."*
*She might just find Harvard to be easy.*


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (8 Giugno 2012)

Non mi vergogno di dire che questa storia mi ha commosso.
Fantastica.
Dawn for President!


----------



## Flavia (8 Giugno 2012)

*articolo tradotto*

[h=2]

	
	
		
		
	


	




[/h]_*Nota del redattore:* Per sapere di più da Dawn Loggins e il suo viaggio, stasera rapporto completo orologio Martin Savidge sulla AC360 a 8p/10p ET _
*Lawndale, North Carolina (CNN)* - E 'prima dell'alba, e il bidello presso la scuola di alta Burns è già stato giù la lunghezza di un corridoio, pulizia e di spazzamento aule prima del giorno comincia. 
Questo bidello particolare è meticolosamente metodica, anche se lei amministra un quiz mentale su un test imminente. Il suo nome è Dawn Loggins, una scala-A senior presso la scuola molto si pulisce. 
In questo giorno, lei manovre un lungo manico di spinta scopa tra le file di banchi. Si ferma a raccogliere un indurito, pezzo di gomma masticata. "Questo mi infastidisce, perché c'è un bidone della spazzatura proprio qui," dice. 
La cosa peggiore, dice, è lattine da fiuto in orinatoi. "E 'solo rude e inutile." 
Con i suoi lunghi, capelli lisci biondo scuro e nero, occhiali, Dawn sembra un po 'come Avril Lavigne. Ma la sua vita è un grido lontano da quello di una pop star privilegiata. 
Era senzatetto all'inizio dell'anno scolastico, abbandonata dai suoi genitori consumatori di droga. Gli insegnanti e gli altri in città si accamparono a - donare vestiti e fornisce cure mediche e dentistiche. Ha ottenuto il lavoro janitorial attraverso un programma di assistenza scolastica della forza lavoro. 
E 'grato per il lavoro. Ma è dove sta andando il prossimo, al di là delle mura di Burns, che la eccita di più.Ha applicato a quattro collegi all'interno di North Carolina e un sogno universitari. Si farà laurearsi presto, prima di partire, lasciando il suo pan polvere dietro. 






alba Loggins ha lavorato come bidello il suo ultimo anno per sbarcare il lunario.


Per ora, c'è ancora lavoro da fare. Si ferma per uno spuntino veloce a mangiare in un armadio di custodia tra Pine-Sol e Clorox. Poi freccette alle classi -. Tre corsi advanced placement e una classe onori 
*Crescere senza corrente elettrica*
Alba è cresciuta in una casa fatiscente, senza elettricità e senza acqua corrente. Spesso andava giorni, anche settimane senza doccia. Lei e suo fratello Shane - che era anche studioso nel suo lavoro scolastico - avrebbe camminato 20 minuti per un parco pubblico a prendere l'acqua. 
"Vorremmo ottenere brocche d'acqua e riempirli fino al parco, con i rubinetti del bagno e. dovremmo usarlo per tirare lo sciacquone o cucinare. cose del genere, "dice. 
Confidava in un membro del personale della scuola. Aveva difficoltà a fare i compiti durante le ore notturne, perché la sua casa non aveva elettricità e non poteva permettersi candele. E 'stato difficile da leggere al buio. 
"OK, ti ottenere alcune candele. Ci prenderemo cura di questo", ha detto Junie Barrett, supervisore di Dawn. 
Un'altra volta, dice Barrett, Dawn e suo fratello chiesto se potevano utilizzare la lavatrice della scuola per pulire i loro vestiti. "Ho detto, 'Basta partire con me. Andremo li lavate, asciugate,'" ricorda Barrett. 
"Abbiamo permesso loro di usare i nostri doccia negli spogliatoi perché non avevano l'acqua corrente. Non avevano niente da fare il bagno in ». 
Burns alta era la loro quarta scuola di alta fin dalla scuola media, mentre si spostavano da città a città.Vivere la vita di un Rolling Stone, i due avevano perso valore a compiti in classe quando sono arrivati ​​due anni fa, mettendo bene alle spalle degli altri studenti di diversi mesi il progresso. 
Shane era estroverso, ma Dawn appariva sempre più riservata. 
consulente d'orientamento Robyn Putnam visto il potenziale di Dawn e Shane presto e si iscrive in classi online per farli raggiunto. Il lavoro ha pagato. 
*Abbandonato dai genitori*
La scorsa estate, Dawn è stato invitato a partecipare a un prestigioso programma di sei settimane estiva residenziale, Scuola del Governatore della Carolina del Nord, a Meredith College di Raleigh, 200 miglia a est di Lawndale, per studiare scienze naturali. E 'stato uno Alba campo non aveva mai studiato prima d'ora. 
Il programma è riservato agli studenti migliori dello Stato. 
Putnam traghettato Dawn Raleigh a partecipare al programma d'elite e ha preso il suo shopping, assicurandosi che aveva i vestiti aveva bisogno. Altri docenti hanno contribuito i fondi, anche. 
Putnam preoccupato situazione a casa di Dawn potrebbe peggiorare mentre lei era via. "Non eravamo nemmeno sicuri di dove i suoi genitori erano a quel tempo. E c'era un avviso di sfratto della casa," dice."Abbiamo mantenuto dicendole di avere tutto quello che poteva, sapevamo che questo era una possibilità." 
alba ha visto i suoi genitori per 30 minuti durante la metà del programma estivo durante una breve pausa.Hanno parlato della sua scuola e come si stava facendo. Nulla sembrava fuori dal comune. "Era solo una conversazione normale," dice. 
lei non voleva sentir parlare di nuovo da loro per settimane. 
mentre si preparava a lasciare il programma estivo, lei continuava a chiamare il numero dei suoi genitori, solo per scoprire che era stato scollegato. Putnam la sollevò e la portò di nuovo a Lawndale. 
"Quando sono tornato, mia nonna era stato gettato in un rifugio locale senza casa, mio fratello aveva appena lasciato, ei miei genitori era appena andato," dice. "Ho scoperto in seguito che si era trasferito in Tennessee." 
La sua voce è ferma, dato di fatto. "Non mi aspettavo i miei genitori a poco, come, lasciare". 
alba è stato abbandonato. 
"Non sono arrabbiato con i miei genitori. Mia mamma e il mio patrigno, sia pensare che abbiano fatto ciò che era meglio per me," dice. 






Alba Loggins mantenuto un A-media, nonostante le sue difficoltà.


, infatti, ha usato ad esempio dei suoi genitori a guidare lei. "Mi rendo conto che essi hanno i loro problemi che hanno bisogno di lavorare con", dice. "Loro mi amano;.. So che mi ami solo che non si mostrano in un modo che molte persone avrebbero visto come normale" 
*Stabilità in Lawndale*
Per un po ', Dawn ha vissuto sul divano dispari a casa di amici, mentre ha capito cosa fare. A volte, dormiva sul pavimento. L'unica cosa che era evidente era che voleva rimanere in Lawndale, dove era attivo nelle attività extrascolastiche, ha avuto un ragazzo e aveva un lavoro. 
I suoi compagni di classe non ha fatto gioco di lei, se fosse stata impietosamente deriso in mezzo scuola."E 'stato il peggiore. Questo è quando tornavo a casa piangendo perché la presa in giro era così male," Dawn ha ricordato. 
*Aiutare alba*
*Per chi vuole aiutare, Dawn apprezza la generosità. Vuole utilizzare i fondi per formare una organizzazione no-profit per aiutare altri bambini senza tetto. Eventuali contributi possono essere inviati a: Burns Alta Scuola / Alba Loggins Fund, 307 Est Trail Stagecoach, Lawndale, NC 28090
*

*Aveva vissuto con la nonna fino a quando lei aveva 12 anni e ha frequentato le scuole medie in una scuola di circa un'ora di distanza da Lawndale in quel periodo . *
*"Mia nonna mi amava, e lei mi ha insegnato molto. Aveva un sacco di mestieri intorno e guardare History Channel con noi. Ma ..." *
*Dawn voce ferma, poi ricomincia da capo dopo pochi secondi. "Non ha mai veramente spiegato a me e mio fratello l'importanza di fare il bagno regolarmente. E la nostra casa era davvero disgustoso. Avevamo scarafaggi ovunque. E noi avevamo spazzatura ammassati letteralmente a 2 metri di altezza. Avremmo dovuto scavalcare per arrivare da qualche parte in la casa ". *
*Dawn dovrebbe andare senza doccia da due a tre mesi alla volta e indossare lo stesso vestito a scuola per settimane di fila. "Quando ero piccolo, mi sembrava normale per me. Non mi rendevo conto che altre famiglie non vivevano nello stesso modo che ero. E per questo mi sono preso in giro, i ragazzi mi chiamava sporca". *
*In Lawndale, una città di circa 600 ai piedi degli Appalachi nella parte occidentale del Nord Carolina, le cose erano diverse. Alba sentiva a suo agio. *
*con i suoi genitori andato, ha elaborato le opzioni con il suo consulente di orientamento. *
*Poteva andare ancora una volta in Tennessee per stare con la madre, o lei potrebbe essere consegnato al Dipartimento dei Servizi Sociali. Putnam teme ciò che potrebbe portare. "Se alba dovesse entrare nel sistema, avrebbe potuto essere sradicato e si è trasferito di nuovo in giro," dice.*
*Dawn dovrebbe girare a 18 durante il secondo semestre, Putnam sapeva, facendo di lei un adulto dalla legge. Quindi, Putnam ha chiesto Dawn: "Cosa vuoi fare Ha detto:? 'Voglio passare dalla Burns Per essere nella stessa scuola due anni.'. " *
*Così la comunità e il personale Burns divenne la sua famiglia. *
*Sheryl Kolton, un custode e autista di autobus per Burns Middle School, aveva incontrato Alba prima e sapeva lei, ma non bene. Lei non si aspettava la telefonata ha ricevuto. "Il consigliere presso la scuola superiore mi ha chiamato un giorno e mi ha chiesto se poteva venire alba vivere qui", dice Kolton. *
*Pochi giorni dopo, lei e suo marito, Norm, d'accordo. *
*riprese per le stelle*
*con un tetto sopra la testa ei contributi del personale Burns per integrare il reddito dei Koltons dei necessari a casa e nutrire un adolescente in crescita, Dawn era apparentemente in un ambiente stabile. Ammette che, avendo i suoi genitori fuori dal quadro aiutato. *
*"Onestamente era una specie di sollievo", dice. "Voglio dire, ho un posto dove stare, e ho un lavoro, e sto andando a scuola." *
*Mentre inizia il suo anno da senior, Dawn girò raggio laser messa a fuoco per il suo futuro: college.Sapeva che voleva un percorso diverso da quello dei suoi genitori. *
*"Quando ero più giovane, ero in grado di guardare tutte le scelte sbagliate - nel vedere l'incuria e l'abuso di droga, e tutto ciò che stava accadendo - e prendere una decisione per la me che non avevo intenzione di finire come i miei genitori, vivendo stipendio per stipendio. " *
*A straight-Uno studente, Dawn è stato presidente del club di fotografia. Anche lei aveva iniziato un programma di servizio alla comunità raccolta di migliaia di lettere per attivi truppe militari ed è stato coinvolto in National Honor Society e club band. Prima ha preso il suo lavoro di custode, corse di cross country. *
*Non era top della sua classe, e non aveva una perfetta GPA, ma era intelligente. Sulla carta, era sempre cavata bene. *
*"Stavo guardando la sua trascrizione, e uno dei più bassi gradi sulla sua trascrizione è un 94 e che era per una classe chiamata Successo 101, e l'ironia di che è solo veramente sorprendente," Putnam dice con una risata. *
*




*
*Alba Loggins dice che la cosa peggiore sulla pulizia è lattine da fiuto in orinatoi.*


*alba applicata a quattro collegi all'interno dello Stato: la University of North Carolina a Chapel Hill, North Carolina State University, Davidson College, e Warren Wilson College . Nel mese di dicembre, ha inviato una domanda finale off per posta, alla sua portata-per-il-stelle la scelta, Harvard. *
*nessuno da Burns alta era stato accettato alla scuola di élite Ivy League. *
*"Ci ho pensato e appena capito, 'Perché no?' " *
*Ha chiesto al suo insegnante di storia, Larry Gardner, per una lettera di raccomandazione. "Non so quante volte ho iniziato questa lettera di raccomandazione", ricorda. "Perché come si fa a esprimere la sua storia in due pagine? Come si spiega questa è una giovane donna che merita una chance, ma non ha avuto le opportunità?" *
*Ma dopo una preghiera per la saggezza, le parole scorrevano. *
*"Ancora una volta, parole non me mentre cerco di scrivere questa lettera di raccomandazione ", Gardner ha cominciato. "Posso promettere che non ho mai scritto uno così prima e probabilmente non scriverne uno nuovo come questo. Poiché la maggior parte degli studenti che devono affrontare sfide che non sono neanche lontanamente così difficile come Dawn rinunciare. Questa giovane donna ha, a differenza della maggior parte di noi , conosciuta la fame. Lei è conosciuta abuso e negligenza, lei è noto senzatetto e sporcizia. Eppure lei è salita sopra di tutto per diventare come una donna eccezionale giovane. " *
*Sono passati dei mesi. Fu accettata alle quattro scuole in North Carolina. Ogni volta, la lettera di accettazione è venuto come parte di un pacchetto di spessore di grasso con opuscoli e note di congratulazioni. *
*Passavano i giorni. Niente da Harvard. *
*Ma una giornata di sole all'inizio di quest'anno, è venuta dopo che tende all'interno del giardino.C'era una lettera di Harvard, il tipo di lettera ogni dreads liceo da un'università - una busta di dimensioni regolari, il segno inquietante di rigetto. *
*Cautamente, aprì: "Cara Signora Loggins, Sono felice di relazione che la commissione esaminatrice mi ha chiesto di informarvi che vi sarà ammesso alla scuola di Harvard College del 2016 .... Noi mandiamo ad una prima indicazione positiva solo per i richiedenti in sospeso ... " *
*Lei rimase a bocca aperta quando ha letto quelle parole. *
*Gardner ha avuto la stessa reazione quando lei gli porse il biglietto a scuola il giorno successivo. "Ho appena guardato verso di lei, e il tipo di lacrime agli occhi perché questa è una giovane donna che ..." si ferma, la voce rotta. *
*"Quando ho incontrata la prima volta e aveva suo fratello in classe, vivevano in una casa senza elettricità, senza acqua corrente, erano la doccia in un parco locale in un bagno dopo che la maggior parte delle persone al parco aveva lasciato Si tratta di una giovane donna che ha passato così tanto e per lei di ricevere questa lettera -. abbastanza impressionante. " *
*Non solo era l'alba accettata ad Harvard, ha ottenuto un giro completo. Lei è stato offerto lezioni, vitto e alloggio, nonché assistenza nella ricerca on-campus di lavoro. *
*la cittadina di Lawndale radunato intorno all'alba di nuovo. Hanno raccolto fondi per convincerla a Boston in modo che potesse vedere la scuola in prima persona nel mese di aprile. *
*"Siamo in un certo senso ha avuto una responsabilità collettiva di farla Harvard", dice Aaron Allen, direttore Burns Alta. "Anche se Harvard stava per pagare all'alba per andare da sola, questa è una ragazza che ha avuto si muove più, mai volato, mai cavalcato una metropolitana, non è mai stato veramente al di fuori cittadina USA, North Carolina piedi, e ti aspetti di andare a Cambridge da sola? " *
*Barrett, il suo supervisore di custodia, si recò a Cambridge con lei. "Quando siamo andati lassù, era proprio come se fosse a casa. Lei avrà successo, e lei eccellere". *
*Per Dawn, non era scontato che lei avrebbe partecipato, ma la sua visita inaugurale solidificato la decisione. "Io proprio non potevo immaginarmi altrove, in qualsiasi altro collegio." *
*Aiutare gli altri*
*Poiché la storia di Dawn è uscito, lei ha attirato l'attenzione di tutto il mondo da ben sostenitori mandarla tutto, dalla semplice incoraggiamento alle donazioni in denaro. *
*Alba non vuole i soldi . "Quando ho al college, posso lavorare per quello che mi serve. E so che il mio futuro sarà grande". *
*Spera di iniziare una organizzazione non profit per aiutare altri ragazzi che hanno avuto ostacoli nel loro istruzione, utilizzando i fondi che sono stati inviati a lei. Ci sono più di 200 studenti elencati come senzatetto di Cleveland County, dove si trova Lawndale. *
*"Ci sono così tanti bambini cui futuro non sono così sicuri, e hanno bisogno di aiuto più di me", dice."Voglio che siano in grado di utilizzare la mia storia come motivazione. E voglio che il pubblico a rendersi conto che ci sono così tanti bambini che hanno bisogno di aiuto". *
*Le pagine finali del capitolo scuola superiore di Dawn stiamo avvicinando ad un vicino. Lei attraversare la tappa di oggi - 7 giugno - ad accettare il suo diploma. Ha invitato i suoi genitori, ma non è sicuro che saranno in grado di partecipare. "Se non ci sei, sarebbe per una buona ragione." *
*Ma l'unica persona che andrà a cercare tra la folla è suo fratello Shane. *
*"Nel corso degli anni, non importa dove sono stato o passato, è sempre stato lì per me, "dice, con un fantasma rara di un sorriso. *
*Shane sarà presente Berea College nel Kentucky una borsa di studio. *
*Alba ha imparato il tipo di lezioni che non possono essere apprese a scuola. "Amo i miei genitori. Non sono d'accordo con le scelte che ho fatto. Ma tutti noi dobbiamo convivere con le conseguenze delle nostre azioni", ha detto. *
*Prende tutto nel progresso. "Se non avessi avuto quelle esperienze, non sarei una persona tenace e determinata." *
*Lei potrebbe trovare solo Harvard per essere facile .*​


----------



## Flavia (8 Giugno 2012)

sopra ho riportato l'articolo tradotto
una storia molto bella


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thankyou::kiss:


----------



## Flavia (8 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :thankyou::kiss:


non c'è di chè


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (8 Giugno 2012)

Certo che Google Translator non è proprio il massimo........


----------



## contepinceton (8 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Certo che Google Translator non è proprio il massimo........


AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA...
Fatti raccontare da Nausicaa di quando mia figlia...AHAHAHAHAHA...che fa inglese potenziato a scuole scrisse una lettera ad un'amica francese usando Google translator...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...e lei tentò invano di fargliela correggere....


----------



## Flavia (8 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine ha detto:


> Certo che Google Translator non è proprio il massimo........


pure criticone sei!!!:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
non potevo certo mettermi a tradurlo, troppo lungo l'articolo


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (8 Giugno 2012)

Flavia ha detto:


> pure criticone sei!!!:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> non potevo certo mettermi a tradurlo, troppo lungo l'articolo


Ho conseguito a pieni voti il brevetto di cagacazzo professionale, vuoi che non lo sfrutti? :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (8 Giugno 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> AHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA...
> Fatti raccontare da Nausicaa di quando mia figlia...AHAHAHAHAHA...che fa inglese potenziato a scuole scrisse una lettera ad un'amica francese usando Google translator...AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...e lei tentò invano di fargliela correggere....



E invece l'ha rifatta!


----------

